# Can anybody help with sexing chickens? *pics*



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

I bought some chickens from McMurray Hatchery and TSC this year. 
Here is what I bought from McMurray: 
Turkens 4 females (I'm pretty positive I recieved 3 females and a male)
Partridge rocks 4 females (again I'm pretty positive I received 3 females and a male)
Barred Rocks 5 straight run (I'm pretty sure I received 3 males and two females)
Light Brahmas 5 straight run (One died upon arrive but I think I may be left with 3 males and a female, not real sure about these)
Here is what I bought from TSC:
Ameracuana (sp?) 5 straight run ( I think I ended up with 2 males and 3 females)
Silver lace wyandottes 4 straight run (what I ended up with on these was ONE SL male and 3 gold lace I-have-no-ideas)

So here are the pics: 
Here is the turken rooster (I think) the other three have no tail feathers to speak of and certainly no where near the comb size:








I think these are gold lace wyandottes, and all three look the same. Can anybody tell me if they are more likely to be males or females?








Here are the Barred rocks: do my labels look to be correct?









And the partridge rocks: again do the labels look to be correct?









the light Brahmas: The differences between the one on the left and the three I have that look like the one on the right are very minimal. The three just seem to have more black around the neck and head area and perhaps larger combs. Any thoughts on the possible sex of these?









We will be deciding shortly who will be going into the freezer and I prefer not to put any young hens in there yet. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Turken is a rooster, yes.
GLW look like 3 roosters.
BR, PR, & LB labels are correct.


----------



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Turken is a rooster, yes.
> GLW look like 3 roosters.
> BR, PR, & LB labels are correct.


I agree, except at this age, you have cockerals and pullets, not roosters and hens.

Do you worry about the naked neck in your climate? That is a distinctive look, I'm nit sure I like it.


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

Oops, sorry about the terminology . Just curious..when DO they become hens and roosters?
According to what I read about the Turkens, they are supposed to be very cold tolerant. I did have a friend who had them up here and never had a problem with them. I'm hoping they will be okay here, they are kept inside during the winter months. They are definately a different look. I just wanted to add a few "different" chickens to the flock - I certainly got'em with the turkens. Supposedly they are also a breed that tends to be good setters (as well as decent sized for eating). We'll see.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

The name changes after 1 yr of age, but we don't really much care around here whether you get the terminology exactly right as long as you are enjoying your birds.


----------



## greenSearcher (Mar 23, 2007)

Generally the terms Hen and Rooster are applied after they are a year old. 
I have half a dozen Naked Necks in the yard that are almost a year old, and another half that I hatched that are Delaware crosses in the garage. Oakley, my NN rooster is a good sized boy, keeps the peace in his hen house. The NN are good layers, gentle girls and good foragers. I chose them for heat tolerance and with the drought/heat wave we are having, they are doing the best. Our winters aren't particularly cold, most days are above freezing, most nights are below. Last winter they were out most everyday it wasn't raining, and when it was cold they just tucked their necks into the fluff at the base of their necks. 

The history of the breed is interesting, http://breedsavers.blogspot.com/2011/05/naked-necks-chickens-that-looks-like.html is a good article on the breed. If you are interested in a NN/Turken thread, BYC has one, and it is filled w/ pics of lovely crosses and breeding info. I only wish I could have Brahmas here in my area (too hot), the Brahma/NN cross is both large and meaty and lovely to look at.

I think you'll be happy with them, I certainly consider them a "keeper".


----------



## mariaricarto (Jul 1, 2010)

The males have pointed feathers in the saddle area. Females have feathers in the same place that are rounded.


----------

